# 2018 - Boundary Creek Road Opening?



## Andy H.

Folks - please use this thread for all Boundary Creek opening posts. If you see someone else posting the same topic, please refer them to this thread so we keep all the discussion in one place.

Mike - I think it's all going to be wild guesses this early but as we get closer, things will certainly come into focus.

Thanks,

- AH


----------



## dirtbagkayaker

May 27.... 

Things are starting to clear up down low, under 3000 feet. You might get in.. 

It needs to warm up and I got a wonder if its going to be wet this year??


----------



## swiftwater15

June 2 for our crew. Not thinking its likely.

Sent from my LG-H700 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Whitewater Worthy Equip

https://wcc.sc.egov.usda.gov/report...rt=Idaho&format=SNOTEL+Snowpack+Update+Report

It's going to come down to how motivated the shovelrs are. I personally am very unmotivated to move snow so we will fly in with G&S out of cascade on May 20 and do MFS/MS in 7 days. The best part is the vehicle shuttle is cheap.


----------



## Neffs Whitewater Customs

Whitewater Worthy Equip said:


> https://wcc.sc.egov.usda.gov/report...rt=Idaho&format=SNOTEL+Snowpack+Update+Report
> 
> It's going to come down to how motivated the shovelrs are. I personally am very unmotivated to move snow so we will fly in with G&S out of cascade on May 20 and do MFS/MS in 7 days. The best part is the vehicle shuttle is cheap.


Are you re upping supplies at corn creek?


----------



## Whitewater Worthy Equip

Neffs Whitewater Customs said:


> Are you re upping supplies at corn creek?


🍺🍺❄❄🥦🥑


----------



## natepelton

We launch 5/27, hoping for an open road, but will run Marsh if necessary.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Fishn

Whitewater Worthy Equip said:


> https://wcc.sc.egov.usda.gov/report...rt=Idaho&format=SNOTEL+Snowpack+Update+Report
> 
> It's going to come down to how motivated the shovelrs are. I personally am very unmotivated to move snow so we will fly in with G&S out of cascade on May 20 and do MFS/MS in 7 days. The best part is the vehicle shuttle is cheap.


Would “turning the corner” in 8 days be a possibility for a crew of mostly rafts launching June 9?


----------



## 50119

You could always do an Indiana Jones "fly in".

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SL1jWJummOo


----------



## NoCo

Nice clip chief! I really liked the bounce when they hit the ground with a standard floor raft. Owhh. What kinda boat you think that was cause that would be a great testement of it's durability. And it stays upright!

I haven't seen that movie in years


----------



## anchahiker

Looks like the way to go to me!!


----------



## superpuma

*What kind of raft?*

It looks like Aire:roll:


----------



## mania

There is a flood watch for Stanley area this weekend that might accelerate the snowmelt in lower elevations, but then it's supposed to snow again. I guess we'll wait and see.



> The Flood Watch continues for
> 
> * A portion of central Idaho, including the following areas, Big
> and Little Wood River Region and Sawtooth Mountains.
> 
> * Through late Saturday night
> 
> * Heavy rain is expected Saturday, with rain as high up as 8500
> feet elevation. This will melt much of the snow already on the
> ground from this winter, causing large areas of surface run-
> off.


----------



## carvedog

mania said:


> There is a flood watch for Stanley area this weekend that might accelerate the snowmelt in lower elevations, but then it's supposed to snow again. I guess we'll wait and see.


Hi Dana,

I have been pondering your FB message and saw this and I will respond here so it reaches everyone. 

First - I haven't been watching the snowpack much. We had the March Miracle here in Idaho and I have been riding my brains out. It has been good. 

Lower elevation snow is all gone around here in the Wood River Valley. 

There is still a lot of snow in the Sawtooths. Especially up high.
This is Stanley the last ten days. 

http://sawtoothcamera.com/dailyslideshow3.html 

Until all of the snow on the flat is gone you aren't likely to get in to Boundary. 

We had a very similar weather event two weeks ago and it did rain up to 8,500 feet but that was after it snowed a foot at the higher elevations. Solid rain at 6,000 and we had lots of sheet flooding and some fairly serious road erosion around the valley. At least on the dirt roads. 

My concern with the road into Boundary is that if it does rain enough to cause some early melt off, it will also cause some serious road damage. The downhill side of Fir Creek is prone to that in a normal year and if it does rain up there now it will cause some mayhem. 

The further North from here (Ketchum, Sun Valley area) you go, the colder it will be. It also looks to me the way this storm is swirling that it will affect the central and south more than the central and north. 

If the road does wash out, I would also expect to see some major trees come into Marsh Creek. If it is moving dirt, it will be moving trees. 

The best case scenario for everyone is that it stays colder up there, rains a bit, snows a bit and doesn't hammer the road.

Also there is still 6 and a half feet of snow on Banner and 26 inches of SWE. Last year we ended up with 40 and it climbed (slowly) most of April. I kind of expect that to happen on a smaller scale this year. 

Two years ago I helped a couple people get in on May 14th or so. They had a pretty hard time but made it. And in 2016 there was a bit more snow than current year at the same time. 

I have no meteorological training other than my own research on when I can get into the Middle Fork. Besides 2016 I have opened the road three times. 
My claim to fame - Selfish bastard who doesn't want to share the river, will dig for hours thru slush to get the river to himself. And a few friends. 

One year we were fully prepared to go in early and the FS put up a big road closed sign. They were trying to get in early to do road work up Bear Valley and their plow operator was hit by a soft snow slide on Fir Creek. So they left the grader and put up a road closed $10,000 fine sign. We did Marsh Creek at low flow and got stuck a lot. 3.5 on the gauge. 

If we do get a heavy rain event up North, there is no way I would do Marsh Creek without a flyover and a great crew. Even with that, water saturated root systems can and will let go at any time. 

Not trying to pucker anyone up, just my thoughts.


----------



## mania

Man Jerry awesome information as usual. We for sure won't launch on marsh without knowing the wood sitch.


----------



## carvedog

mania said:


> Man Jerry awesome information as usual. We for sure won't launch on marsh without knowing the wood sitch.


Glad this is useful for you. It was good for me to sit down and look at some different years and smell the snowpack a bit...

So even before the rain hit this happened yesterday.

https://www.sawtoothavalanche.com/#

If you look at the Warm Springs Wet slide report you will see what I was afraid of for Marsh Creek. This is only 60 miles from Marsh Creek. If we have even some of the rain expected on top of this late, unconsolidated snowpack, I expect more of these to happen all over the region. This was north facing steep and heavily treed. Sound familiar? 

There will be wet slides coming into Marsh. More thoughts and updates as I make them up.


----------



## carvedog

Ron's Snotel site comparison is up from a couple of days ago. 

https://www.wcc.nrcs.usda.gov/ftpref/states/id/webftp/snow-stream/mfsalmon_halfmelt.gif

For the early peeps this makes it look a little better for the road to open in May, but remember you can't count on that. The FS can and have closed the road before to protect it. 

Warm stormy weather now.


----------



## athelake

Does anyone have any information of the wood situation on Marsh Creek?


----------



## lhowemt

athelake said:


> Does anyone have any information of the wood situation on Marsh Creek?


I saw a photo yesterday of Marsh at Cape Horn and the area is still buried with snow.


----------



## carvedog

athelake said:


> Does anyone have any information of the wood situation on Marsh Creek?


I heard that two kayakers ran it down to confluence with Bear Valley on Tuesday and snowmobiled back out so the rafts could launch yesterday. They reported it was clear and low at that time. Second hand but reliable sources.


----------



## Conundrum

Here's a few pics I snapped yesterday 4-19-18 at the turn off from the highway.


----------



## mania

The blackadar shuttle folks told me they think mid to late May. the weather has warmed up finally in Stanley but with rain/snow this weekend then back to warm sunny. just a wait and see game now.

Thanks for the good info carvedog and conundrum. keep it coming.


----------



## sbarker

*MF Salmon*

Any Beta on Boundary Creek Road..........Carvedog?


----------



## carvedog

sbarker said:


> Any Beta on Boundary Creek Road..........Carvedog?


I don't have too much new info. I do know some folks who ran Marsh Creek and down who just got off a couple of days ago. One log on Marsh Creek that they had to line and they portaged Dagger, but I think they got there before the uptick in flow and that fang in the main first drop looks kind of ugly at 3.3 feet or so. Not sure that is why they portaged but I am guessing. Below Dagger on the right seems to be collecting logs the last couple of years, but I will get a more extensive report soon.


----------



## Vasevida

I was in Boise with work week before last and had lunch with a buddy of mine that works for USFS on the MFS and he was saying he thought end of May/by memorial day the road would be open or at least that's when they would start trying to get it clear by. That's when they have him scheduled for first trip. Might help but might just be stating the obvious......We are still cool and have gotten snow twice in the last week. Boise was a few weeks ahead of our weather, tulips were in bloom. Should be a good year in ID/MT.


----------



## sbarker

Thanks Carvedog.........as always your superior knowledge is paramount in my trip planning. We are heading in to dig/get in on May 15th. Got stumped last year for the first time in a while. Anyone who wants to help.........we are getting in there.


----------



## carvedog

Vasevida said:


> I was in Boise with work week before last and had lunch with a buddy of mine that works for USFS on the MFS and he was saying he thought end of May/by memorial day the road would be open or at least that's when they would start trying to get it clear by.


Not trying to harsh on the FS as there are many, many good folks working at protecting our rivers and lands in Idaho and elsewhere. But.... a few years ago I was directly told in phone conversation with the FS head ranger in charge of the Middle Fork that even though they had a budget line item appropriation for snow removal to access recreation on the Middle Fork, he was choosing not to do it to "rest" the camps on the upper section more and that if we didn't want to do Marsh Creek or deal with the snow on Fir Creek we should fly in. That was after discovering I would have to post a $10,000 bond and jump thru some other hoops to plow it ourselves. When it is a budgeted item. 

Might not be that way anymore, but other than doing some road grading in the summer the FS doesn't do anything to open the road. In 2010 they did but that was to access a construction project up Bear Valley.


----------



## sbarker

Carvedog........thanks for getting all the info in one place. super helpfull.


----------



## billyblak

I think closer to the end of May on the road opening. Nice weather between now and the middle of the month will sure help, but can't imagine shoveling then. Don't know why you would. And besides, the camps really don't need people hammering them. A road closed river is always nicer for those who earn it. I suppose flying in is earning it.


----------



## jrichins

Thanks everyone for the info. Any idea where abouts on marsh creek your friends and to line their rafts? Im launching may 9th from marsh and any additional details would be awesome...


----------



## carvedog

jrichins said:


> Thanks everyone for the info. Any idea where abouts on marsh creek your friends and to line their rafts? Im launching may 9th from marsh and any additional details would be awesome...


I tried to reach them yesterday, but haven't heard back. If I do I will sure let you know.


----------



## jrichins

Thanks a ton carvedog!


----------



## jrichins

https://www.fs.usda.gov/detail/scnf/recreation/wateractivities/?cid=stelprdb5302105

Had a friend just share this with me. Looks like the fish trap is installed and at least two strainers so far in marsh creek.


----------



## sbarker

Just got some more beta this morning. Two groups have begun the process of navigating the road. Looks like the team effort might be paying off sooner than we think.


----------



## carvedog

Ok....so I had a brief conversation with one of the boaters that just got off a few days ago. I was out driving and pulled over but didn't have anything to write on to take notes. 

There is at least five places where logs are in play. Somewhere around mile 2.5 to 3, she wasn't really sure is the first one. They camped around mile 4 on a bench on the left and immediately below was a small log jam avoidable and then in the next small drop was the one they had to line over or around at approx 4.5 miles. The also were able to cut this one and move it partially out of the way. 

There was an island with more flow left against the cliff(??) but jammed up bad. outside of the bend was shallow but clear. This was above the confluence. I think she said the logs on the inside were smooth and there was a line but they chose outside. 

Below the confluence was a river wide log that they went under at 3.0 feet (on the gauge at MF Lodge) which will definitely be in play now the water has risen. 

They also said there were several avy snow deposits they went thru where no navigation was possible as oars had to be shipped, but no logs reported in the snow tunnels. 

So I wrote this down as soon as I could. I hope it helps. 

Other than that she there were logs everywhere that you just went by, but the ones above raised concerns. A ton of debris in Dolly Lake as well. They scouted Pistol to make sure no logs were jammed in the cliff.


----------



## wyosam

sbarker said:


> Just got some more beta this morning. Two groups have begun the process of navigating the road. Looks like the team effort might be paying off sooner than we think.




Wish I had time to go help, would love to see the road open by 5/18. Not really opposed to marsh, but my circle of friends that can go on the trip shrinks a bit. Would be great to have the boundary option!


----------



## carvedog

Ron just updated this today. Thanks Ron.


----------



## boaterbob

Hey carvedog, you seem to be the expert on marsh creek and the middle fork. What's the character of marsh creek at 6.5 ft? We are planning to put on on the 8th. We will all be in kayaks so no rafts, but how how is the river?


----------



## carvedog

boaterbob said:


> Hey carvedog, you seem to be the expert on marsh creek and the middle fork. What's the character of marsh creek at 6.5 ft? We are planning to put on on the 8th. We will all be in kayaks so no rafts, but how how is the river?


We put on at close to 7 feet and other than fear of logs and no eddys it's pretty fun. You should be able to eddy in kayaks but for rafts there just aren't any. Or few at that flow anyway. It is still pretty much class 3. The logs make it scary. 

Most of the water is busy, ripply with an occasional hidden hole. The horizon line drops don't have big moves, but there are some holes. Only rafted it at this flow not kayaked. At lower flow the kayaking wasn't hard. 

If that helps. Be careful, the wood will be moving.


----------



## mania

Here is some helpful info I think

Pro Tip: June Trips on the Middle Fork of the Salmon | Whitewater Guidebook

and this one https://www.nwrafting.com/middle-fo...water-considerations-middle-fork-salmon-river


----------



## carvedog

mania said:


> Here is some helpful info I think
> 
> Pro Tip: June Trips on the Middle Fork of the Salmon | Whitewater Guidebook


Too funny, the Dagger video linked in this page is our trip. Never knew it was linked on their page.


----------



## sbarker

If you are expert kayakers with safety in mind, it is not a problem. I have done it close to 7'. The scary part is the one 'big' rapid that ends in a right 90-degree turn that is very hard to see downstream. It has a "white room" effect that is extremely hard to see if there is a river wide log once committed to the rapid. The right-hand turn is an expert eddy on the right and left to grab if there are logs (likely this time of year) in the cliff wall at the bottom. Otherwise, the whole run is very straightforward.


----------



## mania

sbarker said:


> Just got some more beta this morning. Two groups have begun the process of navigating the road. Looks like the team effort might be paying off sooner than we think.


How is the progress sbarker?


----------



## sbarker

Things are looking REAL good. Have not heard from anyone on site, my assumption is they are in there digging. If they are successful, they are going for the long haul middle/main. So no news is good news. The SWE today went down to 15in. That is good news. I believe carvedog told me years ago that we want below 15 to be successful with digging. The weather is looking ideal for the next week......We are a 100% go for our trip still.


----------



## barry hatch

*Middle/Main combo*



Fishn said:


> Would “turning the corner” in 8 days be a possibility for a crew of mostly rafts launching June 9?


Yes, At high flows, 30 mile day below Pistol Cr. are easy to do.


----------



## carvedog

sbarker said:


> Things are looking REAL good. Have not heard from anyone on site, my assumption is they are in there digging. If they are successful, they are going for the long haul middle/main. So no news is good news. The SWE today went down to 15in. That is good news. I believe carvedog told me years ago that we want below 15 to be successful with digging. The weather is looking ideal for the next week......We are a 100% go for our trip still.


We do have some warm weather coming but the snow at the road is still a foot deep. Compared to two years ago digging in on May 14th absolutely bone dry at the road and still 40 inches deep at the summit. 

Not trying to squelch the enthusiasm but there is still some snow to deal with. It's almost three miles from the road to the summit. 

And please to anyone going in, be careful to not drive off the road just to drive around the snow drifts. I have seen 4 wheelers doing this and a few big trucks. It tears up the ditch and vegetation. If there is too much peripheral damage off the road, I am quite certain we will start seeing road closures.


----------



## mania

woah looks like its gonna be big soon. :shock:


----------



## carvedog

So I made it out to Hiway 21 turnoff on Saturday. Still lots of snow, but melting fast. And super warm again today. 

View of the road. Seems like almost a foot deep here. 
'









Looking across to launch site on Marsh Creek. It will be a sloppy toss over the guard rail










Because I don't think anyone will drive to the bridge for a few more days without some shoveling for that. This just 100 feet off the road where it turns back to the bridge.


----------



## wyosam

Thanks for all the updates, carvedog! What’s your gut saying about being open? Couple more weeks Without pretty significant shoveling?


----------



## caseyh

Thanks for all the beta. We've got a May 31st permit. 

2 questions:

How late (or how long after the first people get in) does the road typically become passable to non 4x4 trucks, vans and subarus? 

How nice does the road have to be before the shuttle companies move a vehicle?


----------



## LJPurvis

*Middle Fork Ranger Station*

I called the Middle Fork Ranger Station to ask if there was any update on the road to Boundary Creek. As of right now, they do not have any information. I was told they will update the website as soon as they have something. The website they directed me to is:

https://www.fs.usda.gov/detail/scnf/recreation/wateractivities/?cid=stelprdb5302105

I have been on this website before but forgot about it. Keep checking it for updates. It also shows the pictures of the fish trap on Marsh Creek.


----------



## Ranye

Thanks for all the good info here. I've got a trip in 9 days, we are meeting in Stanley the night before. Does anyone have a recommendation on a good place to camp between Stanley/Marsh Creek?


----------



## carvedog

wyosam said:


> Thanks for all the updates, carvedog! What’s your gut saying about being open? Couple more weeks Without pretty significant shoveling?


Seems at least 10 days or two weeks but I am pretty sure there are a few guys trying to get in next week. I wish them good luck it is no easy task. I recommend tall tires, high clearance, chains, aluminum grain scoop and a square landscape shovel. Oh I alternate between muck boots and sandals. And don't forget the waterproof sun screen. You go from sweating like crazy to the sun sliding behind a cloud and you freeze. My two cents.


----------



## carvedog

caseyh said:


> Thanks for all the beta. We've got a May 31st permit.
> 
> 2 questions:
> 
> How late (or how long after the first people get in) does the road typically become passable to non 4x4 trucks, vans and subarus?
> 
> How nice does the road have to be before the shuttle companies move a vehicle?


The road usually gets pretty passable in a weeks time from first open. On May 31st you should be in fine shape. 

That depends on the shuttle company more than I would know. If there is significant snow on the road we have told the shuttle company to not come until the day before we need the cars or we have driven all the cars out but one that we picked up after the trip. That way we had a full crew to dig if there was trouble and weren't relying on a shuttle driver to deal with chains etc. 




Ranye said:


> Thanks for all the good info here. I've got a trip in 9 days, we are meeting in Stanley the night before. Does anyone have a recommendation on a good place to camp between Stanley/Marsh Creek?


There are few camps along the way and they are fairly roadside so you hear a little traffic. Just downstream and east of Stanley are numerous campsites along the river. There is not a ton heading west toward Marsh Creek. There is sagebrush and a few pull offs, the first official FS camp site is about 15 miles west of Stanley. 

I am not in the habit of pimping hotels, but I will say the Mtn Village Hotel has one of the nicest public - pseudo private hot tubs anywhere in the world. 
HOME - Mountain Village Resort - Stanley, Idaho Lodging & Vacations - Mountain Village Resort - Stanley, Idaho Hotel + Restaurant + Lounge + Mercantile + Service Station

Barn doors slide open to reveal the Sawtooths. 

http://sawtoothcamera.com/fullsize.html

The bath house is just out of frame on the left of the above picture. You 'reserve' it for an hour at a time but you may have to share. Fresh water every time and get it as hot as you want. I have no interest in the hotel other than the killer hot tub. 
I typically do this at the end of the trip when I know we will be getting back late to Stanley and need to sort gear out and stuff. 

Not cheap, but they do a terrific breakfast here:

https://stanleybakingco.com/

Get there early or you will have to wait. They should be open soon.


----------



## mania

Our friends from Salmon Challis national forest posted these today (photo credit Jody Wisner, USFS)

That's a lot of digging. Weather is supposed to not be warm again so less help from mother nature. and rainy pattern coming. could be a mess?


----------



## Conundrum

Sounds like 28* and snow at Banner this week.


----------



## mania

Hey buzzards something I am curious I have a launch coming up on may 20. now the ranger won't be at boundary but instead at Indian creek. I am assuming I still launch from boundary on the 20th and get to Indian creek the next day and that is no problem. I have even done this before. now supposing the road is closed and we need to launch on Marsh, thus adding an extra day. can we still do that on the 20th or do we have to all try and get an extra day off work and launch on the 19th. kind of confused about all this and thank you.


----------



## sbarker

You are correct with the ranger being at Indian. That does not mean you need to be at Indian on your launch day. As long as you launch and are in the corridor after your launch date, not before, you are good. The corridor being from Indian to Corn. I have seen groups launch from Marsh early, and stall at Boundary. You can make last minute adjustments online regarding days on the river, how many in your party, what your exit day is, etc.... This will get populated to the ranger station at Indian, so you don't need cash. Just bring your ID. The rangers at Indian pre-permit season are SUPER good people.


----------



## caseyh

*The regs*

The regulations say the permit date is the first day your boat touches the water in or below Dagger Falls. That would lead me to believe you could get to Indian Creek whenever you want as long as you get to Dagger by your launch day. . . Or just say that you did. 

Looks good on paper but IDK if this works in reality???

It also says to call 3 days ahead of time if using alternative access.

Will the rangers be at Boundary or Indian on May 31st?


----------



## Wadeinthewater

mania said:


> Hey buzzards something I am curious I have a launch coming up on may 20. now the ranger won't be at boundary but instead at Indian creek. I am assuming I still launch from boundary on the 20th and get to Indian creek the next day and that is no problem. I have even done this before. now supposing the road is closed and we need to launch on Marsh, thus adding an extra day. can we still do that on the 20th or do we have to all try and get an extra day off work and launch on the 19th. kind of confused about all this and thank you.


Seems pretty straight forward. Contact the USFS at least 5 work days before you launch. I believe are supposed to be below Dagger on your launch day.

https://www.fs.usda.gov/detail/scnf/recreation/wateractivities/?cid=stelprdb5302105


----------



## sbarker

The rangers don't start going to boundary until the road is open by the FS standards. It is usually a gradual transition. They always keep one at Indian for the people that fly in. Don't sweat when you get to Indian.


----------



## wyosam

Any new river reports? We’re floating in on marsh Thursday afternoon/evening for our Friday permit (self support kayak group). Happy to try to send out a wood report via in-reach if anyone is putting on soon after, or I’ll update Sunday when we get off.


----------



## boicatr

wyosam said:


> Any new river reports? We’re floating in on marsh Thursday afternoon/evening for our Friday permit (self support kayak group). Happy to try to send out a wood report via in-reach if anyone is putting on soon after, or I’ll update Sunday when we get off.


Hey Wyosam, we launch on Saturday on cat boats so a Marsh log report report would be awesome if you could. My cell is two oh eight two ate three seven two three eight. I can post to the Buzz if u want. 

Road update:. We were able to drive in half mile off the highway Sunday morn may 13. Looked like someone made it further by driving on top of the very firm snow, which was about 12" deep. But it is still 2.5 miles and 700 feet to the summit so doubt they got much further. 

Thanks!
Ted


----------



## boaterbob

Hey saw you were looking for a wood report. My group put on May 8th and took off the 11th. Obviously the flows raised a little since then so don't take my word as gospel, but the wood was very very manageable with our group (albeit all kayaks). There were no river wide strainers and all of the main channels were clear. 

There was one rapid in particular that was definitely class 4 compared to the other stuff that ended in a log jam you needed to go right of. Like all the wood in marsh it was easy to avoid the wood, but it was a move you had to be in control of your boat for. It will definitely be a little tighter with rafts so if I were you I would send a few kayaks down first, but everything was easily boat scoutable except the one rapid I mentioned above. You'll know you are coming up on it because the river will be class 1/verging on flat water above it.

If you have any specific questions feel free to message me, but as long as you are very comfortable in class 3 you shouldn't have a ton to worry about.


----------



## boicatr

boaterbob said:


> Hey saw you were looking for a wood report. My group put on May 8th and took off the 11th. Obviously the flows raised a little since then so don't take my word as gospel, but the wood was very very manageable with our group (albeit all kayaks). There were no river wide strainers and all of the main channels were clear.
> 
> There was one rapid in particular that was definitely class 4 compared to the other stuff that ended in a log jam you needed to go right of. Like all the wood in marsh it was easy to avoid the wood, but it was a move you had to be in control of your boat for. It will definitely be a little tighter with rafts so if I were you I would send a few kayaks down first, but everything was easily boat scoutable except the one rapid I mentioned above. You'll know you are coming up on it because the river will be class 1/verging on flat water above it.
> 
> If you have any specific questions feel free to message me, but as long as you are very comfortable in class 3 you shouldn't have a ton to worry about.


Thanks BoaterBob. We call that spot "The Sluice" and it has been the location of notorious mayhem with logs in the past. We always scout that one! Really appreciate your beta. Have done too many Marsh launches to count over the years, but it is always an expeditionary run in my book. And what a beautiful part of the MF!
Ted


----------



## boicatr

Here is a pic from Sunday may 13, about 1/2 mile in from highway.


----------



## carvedog

and this is about a mile and a half on Sunday afternoon. Sorry I missed you Ted. 










See you at Boundary on Saturday? Seems like you might be doing Marsh though.


----------



## boicatr

carvedog said:


> and this is about a mile and a half on Sunday afternoon. Sorry I missed you Ted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See you at Boundary on Saturday? Seems like you might be doing Marsh though.


Hey Jerry
Is that as far as you got? Are u thinking you'll be able to drive in on Saturday morn? If so we will too.


----------



## mania

boicatr said:


> Hey Jerry
> Is that as far as you got? Are u thinking you'll be able to drive in on Saturday morn? If so we will too.


If so we will three!


----------



## Mtymo

*Assault on Boudary*

Speaking with our shuttle company today I learned there is a motivated group of 8 starting this AM working to open the road . If I find out the results I'll make a post. We are launching May 21st....


----------



## davecosnowboarder

Any word?


----------



## carvedog

davecosnowboarder said:


> Any word?


Yes it's open. Not sure how bad or deep but I know a pretty good size trailer made it in.


----------



## boicatr

carvedog said:


> Yes it's open. Not sure how bad or deep but I know a pretty good size trailer made it in.


And I got a satellite text from Wyosam that Marsh Creek log situation was pretty much as described earlier, with two tight squeezes on inside left corners above Bear valley confluence. He reported a couple trucks were at Boundary. No other info.


----------



## roundboater

Hey Ted
Are you guys running Marsh? We’ll be out there too. Marsh is the plan. Brian


----------



## boicatr

roundboater said:


> Hey Ted
> Are you guys running Marsh? We’ll be out there too. Marsh is the plan. Brian


We are prepared to run Marsh, as we have many times before, but we will try to make it in to Boundary. Just helps our logistics (ie probably gives us a layover day option for our mf/main plan). Marsh sounds fairly positive on the log reports right now, and flow is perfect for Dagger, but never let your guard down since flows are changing and logs move. 

Say hi if you see us and vice versa!
Have a great trip.


----------



## wyosam

Kudos to those who run marsh in loaded rafts. That’s hairy. Pretty straightforward in a kayak, but all I could think is how there was no way in hell I’d run a raft through there. We were hearing rumors on the river about a rented 16’ stuffed under a logjam on marsh- there was one spot where I looked at a log jam from below and could see an oar blade sticking out of a pile, but didn’t see anything else. Sounded like a one boat trip that turned around and walked out.


----------



## caseyh

*Cars in North Fork*

Anyone know a good spot to leave a car in North Fork for 8 days?


----------



## landslide

> We were hearing rumors on the river about a rented 16’ stuffed under a logjam on marsh- there was one spot where I looked at a log jam from below and could see an oar blade sticking out of a pile, but didn’t see anything else. Sounded like a one boat trip that turned around and walked out.


When I read this last night, I thought, "Oh, so maybe that oar is leftover from last year's carnage in Marsh Creek."

Then I spoke with the Forest Service this morning and found out that no, there is ANOTHER raft wrapped into a logjam from earlier this year in about the same spot as last year. (RM 4.5)

I'll shoot some photos of it if I get a chance later this week or early next week.


----------



## DSifford

Is anyone considering running Marsh on May 28th, Memorial Day, instead of driving to Boundary?

I've done it 3 times at high water now and would like to join someone's party instead of driving the road, if you'll have me. I have my own permit for the 29th. Happy to have people join my launch too.


----------



## deliverance

DSifford said:


> Is anyone considering running Marsh on May 28th, Memorial Day, instead of driving to Boundary?
> 
> I've done it 3 times at high water now and would like to join someone's party instead of driving the road, if you'll have me. I have my own permit for the 29th. Happy to have people join my launch too.


Hey there - sent you a private message!


----------



## caseyh

*Road Is Clear*

I spoke with the guys at Blackadar yesterday. They said the sent a 15 passenger 2wd van into Boundary the day before. They picked up 11 vehicles. 

He said, "it was a little sketchy in spots but no big deal"


----------



## caseyh

deliverance said:


> Hey there - sent you a private message!


If nobody else will, I think I'm gonna have to make the "paddle harder, I hear banjo music joke".


----------



## deliverance

caseyh said:


> If nobody else will, I think I'm gonna have to make the "paddle harder, I hear banjo music joke".


lol yeah...had to do it.


----------



## caseyh

*Thanks*

Trip was perfect.

Thanks for all the help making our first MFS trip go so well.


----------

